# Question re IUI and Pregnyl



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi,

I had a dose of Pregnyl (2 x 5,000) on the morning of my IUI 10 days ago.  I haven't had any more doses since.

My question is: if Pregnyl were to cause PG symptoms, at what point would I expect to feel them?  Within 24 hours or longer?

thanks
Georgie

 to you all!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Georgie,

In my experience the pregnyl didn't really cause PG symptoms, but the progesterone did. Are you taking progesterone (pessaries on injection)?

I hope the symptoms are for all the right reasons     .

D x


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi D,

I'm not taking any progresterone this time (I know how awful the progesterone is; and I would definately have put my symptoms down to it if I was taking it).

I read something somewhere on the Internet that Pregnyl can cause some PG symptoms....

The reason I am asking is that I didn't get any symptoms straight away, but day 5 after IUI.  The symptoms lasted a few days in a big way, but have now subsided mostly.  Just wondering whether it was the Pregnyl or something a little more exciting!

How are you?

Love
Georgie


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Georgie,

I'm afraid I can't help with the symptoms hon as I had progesterone each time so I put all symptoms down to that. having said that i didn't really have any symptoms with my BFP so try to stay     and not worry too much about the symptoms disappearing.

What is your test day? Good luck and let me know how it goes.

D x


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi D,

My test day is 26th Sep.... 

My last treatment cycle (IVF) back in Feb gave us a BFP, but it turned out to be a biochemical pg. I also conceived on a previous IUI cycle, but m/c at 7 weeks.  My blood tends to clot, so if I get a BFP next week (not holding my breath... much), I'll go on the Fragmin.

How is your pregnancy going?  I bet the time is flying by...

Love - and thanks for your support.
Georgie. x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Georgie,

How are you bearing up?

D x


----------

